# Computer locks up when Idle???



## Gilletter (Mar 8, 2007)

Let's see if anyone can help me with this little dillema I'm having... Ever since I bought my new setup (mobo, cpu, mem, vid card) I've been having problems with my computer locking up when it goes idle (screensaver, or monitor shutting off) Now, it never did this before with my old computer setup... I thought it was a multitude of things, first I removed the dual core optimizer cause I noticed it after I installed that... Next I thought it was Azureus, so I didn't run AZ when I'm not physically on the computer... Seemed to work, but I came home today and it's locked up again... I've done an adware scan, virus scan, nothings popping up, registry scan and fixed errors, and still doing it... I'm getting frusterated cause I hate having to come home and restart my computer, or just restart it when I let it sit too long...


----------



## Mediocre (Mar 8, 2007)

make sure nothing is going into power savings or standby.

I've not had good luck with the 'sleep' function either.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 8, 2007)

I set it to ALWAYS ON, and only have the monitor set to shut off at 20 minutes (just so the screens not sitting here constantly on) even with a screensaver set, and monitor not set to turn off it still locked up, I'd just come home to a frozen screensaver... which was worse imo...


----------



## Shinjion (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the same problem; all of my stuff is off; except for the monitor turns off after 20 minutes. Whenever i leave my computer idle for maybe 30 minutes or more, when i come back, i can still hear sound if i left a game open, or music if i left WMP playing. But, everything else is frozen and the hour glass cursor won't go away. I downgraded my video drivers and it hasn't happened since then. I'm not big on ATI products, but i know alot of people have problems with Nvidia's later drivers.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I've got a ati x1650 pro ... wonder if the newer drivers might be causing it...??? anyone else confirm or deny???


----------



## ktr (Mar 8, 2007)

Check out the system log in administrator tools in control panel.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 9, 2007)

under admin tools I see... component services, computer management, data sources (ODBC), event viewer, performance, services... ???


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 9, 2007)

And what exactly am I looking for in the log file???


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 9, 2007)

I've seen this error SEVERAL times... I wonder if that's what's happening... Can anyone tell me in english why that's been coming up?

TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 10, 2007)

tried an older driver, still messed up, tried newest driver, still messed up... This locking up is driving me nuts... Is there anyway to find out what's causing this computer to lock up like it is?


----------



## Shinjion (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm. I believe http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=1497 May have the information you need for that error.


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 11, 2007)

Gilletter said:


> I've seen this error SEVERAL times... I wonder if that's what's happening... Can anyone tell me in english why that's been coming up?
> 
> TCP/IP has reached the security limit imposed on the number of concurrent TCP connect attempts.



thats not a problem w/ your screensaver, but with your network. but if you can still surf the web... don't worry about it.

now, what screensaver are you using? anything besides whats built into windows? maybe try turning it off and just have your monitor sleep after 20 min.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 11, 2007)

Well here's my theory... It has something to do with my network cause I can leave it on without AIM or Azureus running and it wont lock up, but as soon as I start one of them and let it idle, the system will eventually lockup... So can anyone think of what would cause those programs to lock my computer up? Keep in mind I've never had problems with them before. And yes it's a built in screensaver that came with windows, and the system will lock if I use the monitor off settings instead, as well...


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh, and just to make sure you understand, it's ONLY doing it when I leave the computer alone for 20+ minutes, if I'm using the surfing the net, playing a game, watching a movie, ANYTHING that keeps the system active it's fine, wont lock up, it only seems to lock up when the screensaver goes active, which is why it's messing with my mind... cause I could see if it constantly locks up...


----------



## curt (Mar 13, 2007)

*hey*

duno if was sead 

but bios might have power saveing on or sumthin 

other then that id say windows ishew


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 14, 2007)

so i turned off the screen saver completely and monitor shut off setting turned to never, and turned off the monitor and let it sit for 4-5 hours and no lock up...any ideas?


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 14, 2007)

it could potentially be a conflict between aim/az with your ss. idk.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 14, 2007)

So what do you think... reinstall either both aim/azureus, or unistall all the service packs and reinstall windows? Cause I really don't feel like formatting again, lol... I lost like 30 gigs of space on my hd last time I formatted went from 160 down to 129


----------



## randomperson21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Gilletter said:


> So what do you think... reinstall either both aim/azureus, or unistall all the service packs and reinstall windows? Cause I really don't feel like formatting again, lol... I lost like 30 gigs of space on my hd last time I formatted went from 160 down to 129



i'd try that first. make sure its not conflicting with any other software on your system. 

about the format: you didn't install large-format drive support in windows. there is a utility online from your hdd vendor that unlocks the rest of your space up to 160gb. its a limitation with windows, idk why.


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 15, 2007)

Well the hdd was 160 before I reformatted it the first time, it used to show up that big... It's a Western Digital ... Other thing might be cause I had to buy an IDE RAID controller card to keep more than one hd on my cpu after I upgraded the mobo... only had one IDE slot


----------



## Lauren19 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Someone Please Help!?!?!*

I've been dealing with this problem for a while now. My Computer (Windows Vista) is locking up constantly as if I just restarted it. It logs me off and I had to type a password to get back in. I removed the password, but any program I have running stops until I click my username to log back in. This is so annoying and time consuming. I have check all my power saving options (sleep mode, etc.) and set them all to "Sleep Never," "Hibernate Never," Never Never Never - But that's not the case it's ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS... 

Any help would be so greatly appreciated! 


- Lauren


----------



## Hai (Nov 26, 2007)

I think the lock computer function can be disabled in the registry:
http://www.tipskey.com/computer/lock_computer.htm


----------

